# Vet Visits



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here is a follow-up to my Consequences thread. It's by one of our trainers at IAABC on our new Journal site. New Strategies for Improving Veterinary Visits - The IAABC JournalThe IAABC Journal | The International Association of Animal Behavior Consultants


----------

